# Kokyunage-Iriminage



## charyuop (Feb 12, 2007)

This might look a newbe question, but after all that's what I am ;P.
What is the difference between kokyunage e iriminage?
The other day in class uke attacked with a shomenuchi, after deflecting and cutting down his arm I place his head on my shoulder...and so on.
With my surprise in the end Sensei said ok, practice, this is kokyunage.
???? I remember we did the same thing in the past, but he called it Iriminage.
I am a little confused now, what exactly is the difference between the 2 techniques. Maybe the technique can have 2 names?


----------



## Yari (Feb 13, 2007)

charyuop said:


> This might look a newbe question, but after all that's what I am ;P.
> What is the difference between kokyunage e iriminage?
> The other day in class uke attacked with a shomenuchi, after deflecting and cutting down his arm I place his head on my shoulder...and so on.
> With my surprise in the end Sensei said ok, practice, this is kokyunage.
> ...


 
Let me clarify this .... Yes and no    

A kokyunage is a breathing technique, usally ending up in a "soft" throw. The emphasize on breathing (more than normal). The technique would also be "soft". While Iriminage is a specified technique, and this can be done "hard".

This would also depend on the style of Aikido and the teacher. I know of version of iriminage that could be classified as kokyunages.....


/yari


----------

